# King fans got no love for Shaq



## TmacUpHoesDown

I just had to laugh while reading this... 

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/6314684p-7268107c.html 


""The Los Angeles Lakers were angry when they left Sacramento Thursday night, but it wasn't only because they lost to the Kings 107-99. 
On a night Lakers center Shaquille O'Neal scored his 20,000th career point, the Lakers were upset because someone at Arco Arena defaced the game ball presented to O'Neal by writing "Shaq is an *******" on it."


----------



## Damian Necronamous

That's disgusting, that is just truly disgusting.:no:


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam

Bad things happen to LA when they are in Sacramento.
Food poisoning and now this.
If I wasn't so mad at the injustice that went on tonight with the Celtics and the Lakers I might feel sorry for them.
Try me tomorrow I probably will be :no:

I hate blaming the victim but maybe if Shaq hadn't ran his mouth so much recently about the Kings being Queens and Mike Bibby someone would not have felt the need to retaliate(sp)


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

That's just not cool. Low class move from the Sacramento organization.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam</b>!
> I hate blaming the victim but maybe if Shaq hadn't ran his mouth so much recently about the Kings being Queens and Mike Bibby someone would not have felt the need to retaliate(sp)


You're probably right.:sigh:


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You're probably right.:sigh:


Don't get me wrong. This was a stupid thing to do but these teams have a war like atmosphere going on and eventually an innocent bystander will get hurt 
The poor ball


----------



## GNG

:wbanana: :rotf: :vbanana: 

:boohoo: 

Cry me a river, Shaq. That's called karma. Surely, Mr. Big Wise ZenMaster has taught you something about that.


----------



## Siouxperior

Hey, maybe it was Mike Bibby who wrote Shaq is an a#$h#le on the ball :|


----------



## c_dog

Hmm, that's taking it a bit far... Wish none of this had happened. Whoever did that should feel ashamed.


----------



## beb0p

You know, if it had happen to any other player, even to Kobe who I'm not a fan of, I'd say, "that's really messed up!!"

But I can't help but see the poetic justice in this. This is actually kinda funny. 

Yeah, just like the previous poster say, Shaq can consult Phil on the karma of Zen, especially the part about what's goes around comes around.

But hey, didn't Shaq repeatedly say he is a comedian? Puzzling how he managed to miss the humor here.


----------



## Chops

Good.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls

serves him right.:yes:


----------



## Vintage

Hell, I would have done that myself................serves him right. He's always running his mouth........

Lately its been the Curry incident, then Bibby. He never learns. I don't feel sorry one bit. He got what he deserved. Sorry, but thats how I feel. He was asking for something. He got it. :laugh:


----------



## Pinball

:yes:


----------



## 3PeatComplete

To retaliate in such a manner is pathetic.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Thank you Kings fan!

If you thought Vlades comments about the Lakers not having a chance last year pumped him up.

You're loser franchise will pay! :yes:


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> To retaliate in such a manner is pathetic.


Well then I guess neither Shaq nor this fan have any class. Class is a 2 way street and Shaq has proven time and time again that he has very little.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*No it's NOT ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> That's disgusting, that is just truly disgusting.:no:



If ever there was a person that deserved it --- that person is SHAQ!!!! Period. Issue closed.

Who says everyone else should show CLASS when he has NEVER shown any class. When he humiliated the Chinese people, he only apologized because of his endorsements ans the posibility of a boycott from the Chinese.

It's about time it got back some of what he dishes out. Now he knows how it feels.

It was long overdue.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Well then I guess neither Shaq nor this fan have any class. Class is a 2 way street and Shaq has proven time and time again that he has very little.


Pinball that's not even comparable.

If Shaq took Bibby's NCAA championship ring, or whatever they win, and scartched "Bibby is a ****ing cub scout." Then you could say this was an equally classless retailation. Ruining someones sentimental personal property is beyond classless.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*You're right --- not comparable ....*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Pinball that's not even comparable.
> 
> If Shaq took Bibby's NCAA championship ring, or whatever they win, and scartched "Bibby is a ****ing cub scout." Then you could say this was an equally classless retailation. Ruining someones sentimental personal property is beyond classless.



Shaq's comments about Bibbly were WORLDWIDE. The fan meant for it to be private. Shaq took it public, and probably only nationally.

So, you see --- not comparable.


----------



## Jamel Irief

LOL if you really think that Shaq's comments about Bibby were worse than I'll leave you alone with your opinion.

I'm sure Bibby would of prefered to have those comments public than having it etched into something sentimental for one of his accomplishments.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

I'm sorry but trash talking between teams does not compare to vandalising someone's accomplishment. There's really no justfying that, it was a stupid and trashy thing to do.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Pinball that's not even comparable.
> 
> If Shaq took Bibby's NCAA championship ring, or whatever they win, and scartched "Bibby is a ****ing cub scout." Then you could say this was an equally classless retailation. Ruining someones sentimental personal property is beyond classless.


Maybe but as far as trash talking goes Shaq is beyond classless. Talking about someone's wife is something you just don't do and Shaq did it. Making fun of someone's ethnicity isn't funny either. He talks about the Kings again and again. The fans probably should have left it alone but you have to admit that Shaq had it coming...


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe but as far as trash talking goes Shaq is beyond classless. Talking about someone's wife is something you just don't do and Shaq did it. Making fun of someone's ethnicity isn't funny either. He talks about the Kings again and again. The fans probably should have left it alone but you have to admit that Shaq had it coming...



I agree. I think it was funny as hell. Shaq had it coming.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: No it's NOT ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Period. Issue closed.


Oh, ok...the issue is closed then.


----------



## FatDaddy

Kings fan, Blazers fan and Mavs fan don't like Shaq.


----------



## RangerC

Am I the only one who thinks this is some Laker/PJ mindgame/conspiracy? For one thing, there's two separate accounts of the details floating around: 

Here's ESPN:

_The unknown culprit apparently got to that game ball sometime after Lakers public relations director John Black had grabbed it just before halftime of the rival Kings' 107-99 victory over Los Angeles on Thursday night._ 

Here's the Sacramento Bee's more detailed account:

_"Nobody is saying it, but we don't know where the ball went when it went into the Lakers' hands," said Troy Hanson, director of media relations for the Kings.

"We're going to look into it, but there is nothing to say a fan couldn't have gotten hold of it. The balls are kept at the scorers' table at halftime, and there is usually someone always there. But if somebody looks away. ... We can only test so far."

Black said he noticed the writing on the ball when he took possession of it from NBA referee Danny Crawford. He added that no one else touched the ball at the conclusion of Thursday's game but him and Crawford.

That raises the possibility that O'Neal's ball was tampered with at halftime, and somehow three NBA referees and two teams of players didn't notice any writing on the ball for the entire second half.

Hanson said he couldn't rule out that someone defaced the ball in the moments after Thursday's game. "But (Black) was pretty adamant that he took the ball from (Crawford) right after the game."
_ 

So, the ball was either somehow defaced while in the possession of the Lakers' PR director (if you believe ESPN) or defaced during halftime and used for an entire half without anyone noticing (if you believe the Sac Bee). Right.


----------



## JerryWest

Bibby didn't deserve to be in olympics, that's a fact.

If they wanted to insult shaq, I could care less, but vandalism is beyond foul words IMO.


----------



## Lava

Shaq has a point!!!
who wouldnt take AI over Bibby
justa show of hands


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Bibby didn't deserve to be in olympics, that's a fact.
> 
> If they wanted to insult shaq, I could care less, but vandalism is beyond foul words IMO.


Shaq talks **** about the Kings almost 24/7. What he said about Bibby was insulting, because while AI is better, it ISN'T Bibby's fault that he got invited and AI hasn't (yet).

What he said about Christie's wife was grounds for a lawsuit, saying he thought how to guard Divac "while taking a dump," calling them the "Queens," and relocating the capital of California to Los Angeles has been downright inflammatory. The league should have taken action on Shaq by now, to let him know that what he's said and how he's represented the league is NOT okay. But Stern has done nothing, and reporters treat Shaq like he's a stand-up comedian (even when he's NEVER said anything remotely funny). Therefore, that sets up a fan vandalizing Shaq's game ball.

Is vandalism a step up from foul words? Probably. But that just means that after one whole year of hearing Shaq talk and talk and talk, the KINGS fans are now ONE-UP on HIM. I find that hilarious, and I feel no remorse for Shaq. He had this coming for a long time. This means that Shaq cannot say anything more about the "Queens," because he can't have the last laugh on them anymore, unless he beats them in the playoffs this year. Repeat: Shaq CANNOT talk anymore. The only way to get revenge is to beat the Kings in the playoffs. It's good to see the Kings take the low road, as Charles Barkley said, for once.

Personally, if it turns out that Shaq was playing an entire half, dunking a basketball that said he was an ***hole on it, I would literally roll on the floor laughing :rofl:


----------



## Siouxperior

I'm with the most of you on this. Shaq can dish out disrespect, but can't take it. He had it coming, as classless at it was, he deserved it.


----------



## Siouxperior

" How could they?!, oh my gawd...they are sooooo mean!!"


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " How could they?!, oh my gawd...they are sooooo mean!!"



LMFAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 


The Big goon got gooned.


----------



## Chops

LMAO :laugh: 

That was funny.


----------



## tenkev

I don't see why athletes have this obsession about keeping the balls from games. Get over it. Its just a ball. You've got your milliions. You've got your name in the record book. I could not care any less about his stupid 20,000 points ball being vandalised. Cry me a river.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " How could they?!, oh my gawd...they are sooooo mean!!"


:vbanana: :wbanana: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :vbanana: :wbanana: 

CLASSIC


----------



## Raptor Fan 42

I guess it would be perfectly acceptable now if Shaq spray-painted "The Kings are *******s" on the side of Arco Arena, or light their PCD Banner on fire. That way he can "ONE-UP" the Kings fans.


----------



## GNG

Sure, go for it....of course....he'd be arrested...


----------



## local_sportsfan

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " How could they?!, oh my gawd...they are sooooo mean!!"


LMFAO!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## JerryWest

LOL, you think this is going to stop shaq from talking? Haha


----------



## Siouxperior

"I will not hold the city of Sacramento responsible, Whoever did this shows no class :no:  "




:boohoo: :devil2:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> LOL, you think this is going to stop shaq from talking? Haha


Oh, I'm sure he'll keep talking, because he's a dumb***. But it won't mean anything, because the fact will remain that Kings fans got the ultimate revenge in defacing his property and humiliating him both on and off the court when he came to Arco. The Kings won, and Shaq had his record ball tainted.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. :laugh:


----------



## Siouxperior

" he had it coming :devil2: "


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*THIS .....*



> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life_1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " How could they?!, oh my gawd...they are sooooo mean!!"


This is PRICELESS. You could make millions selling this as a poster.

You've just made my day.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam

Hey maybe Shaq defaced this ball himself to light a fire under his team. It is almost playoff time.

There is no justification for what happened to the ball but there is also no justification for Shaq and his desire to insult anyone and everyone under the sun. Sometimes you reap what you sew and Shaq finally had something done to him.
I don't get where anyone can conclude it is fact that Mike Bibby doesn't belong on the Olympic team. He is a team player and that is why he was choosen.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> I guess it would be perfectly acceptable now if Shaq spray-painted "The Kings are *******s" on the side of Arco Arena, or light their PCD Banner on fire. That way he can "ONE-UP" the Kings fans.


Nope, that's just vadalism followed by vandalism. To follow rawse's logic Shaq should murder a member of the Kings.

Then he will be one-up on Kings fans.  

You know it's funny another Laker fan reminded me that Bill Russell, who caused more suffering to Laker fans than any other player, was cheered when showed on the monitor at Staples last night.

Too bad Kings fan/employee doesn't have the same class as Laker fan.

Lakers have the best team and the best fans! What a coincedence!

By the way a lot of you are assuming that this wouldn't have been done had Shaq not made his various comments. Well this is the same franchise that burned a Laker jersey at mid-court while their fans hooted and hollered, before any comments were made. I wouldn't be suprised if the ball was tarnished had Kobe done it instead. And Kobe has never said anything bad about the Kings.


----------



## 3PeatComplete

If you really think that trash talking is worse than having one of your biggest accomplishments vandalized on, then you're pretty damn ignorant.


----------



## MomBear

You know Shaq's comments about everyone who is anyone in the NBA are not trash talking comments, he's down right insulting and being mean and spiteful!!:upset: That A-Hole needs to remember when starts talking Sh!t about other players he is not only disrepecting that player, but also the fans who happen to have respect for that player...

As far as defacing that game ball, well that is a shame because I wouldn't want that to happen to any of my guys and I hope who ever did that gets caught...what SAC doesn't have survellance video???


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakers have the best team and the best fans! What a coincedence


When you win all the time everything is peachy. When I tried bringing up NBA basketball at another message board I go to in the off topic section none of the Laker fans came out when they were loosing. Once they started winning they came out in droves.
Best fans?


> By the way a lot of you are assuming that this wouldn't have been done had Shaq not made his various comments. Well this is the same franchise that burned a Laker jersey at mid-court while their fans hooted and hollered, before any comments were made. I wouldn't be suprised if the ball was tarnished had Kobe done it instead. And Kobe has never said anything bad about the Kings.


 Some Laker fans (not all) don't want to take responsibility for their players misdeeds but are quick to jump on others for theirs. Do you really think things would be this bad between the Kings and Lakers and their fans if Shaq had not said all the stuff he has in the past. It is a two way street.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope, that's just vadalism followed by vandalism. To follow rawse's logic Shaq should murder a member of the Kings.
> 
> Then he will be one-up on Kings fans.


Yes, because murder is one step above vandalism .

The funny thing here is that vandalism, while illegal, is a prank. Whoever defaced the (meaningless...come one, when has SHAQ EVER been sentimental about ANYTHING?) game ball pulled just that. A prank. Everyone besides Laker fans find it hysterical, simply because Shaq is the biggest Ahole in all of sports, goes out of his way to insult and embarrass others spitefully and vindictively. Shaq may command double-teams, but he won't command anyone's RESPECT unless he respects OTHERS. 

What happened to him was poetic justice, it didn't hurt anybody physically (or mentally), and at least the vandal *WROTE THE TRUTH on the game ball* . :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, because murder is one step above vandalism .
> 
> The funny thing here is that vandalism, while illegal, is a prank. Whoever defaced the (meaningless...come one, when has SHAQ EVER been sentimental about ANYTHING?) game ball pulled just that. A prank. Everyone besides Laker fans find it hysterical, simply because Shaq is the biggest Ahole in all of sports, goes out of his way to insult and embarrass others spitefully and vindictively. Shaq may command double-teams, but he won't command anyone's RESPECT unless he respects OTHERS.
> 
> What happened to him was poetic justice, it didn't hurt anybody physically (or mentally), and at least the vandal *WROTE THE TRUTH on the game ball* . :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



I would personally like to congratulate whomever did it. I would also love to shake their hand. Id be honored to. :yes: 

Shaq, shut up. Its about time you got a little dose of your own medicine. Props to whoever did it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Whoever did it won't come out in public because they are a coward. I would like to thank them as well. Shaq will have the last laugh and Sacramento will hate him even more because he'll probably diss them extra hard at the parade.


----------



## GNG

*Awww*

I think Jemel is *peeeeeved* :uhoh: :wave:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Awww*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I think Jemel is *peeeeeved* :uhoh: :wave:


:upset: 

I feel like rawse when he watched Shaq hoist another trophy in June.


----------



## GNG

I doubt it.

You've never seen me angry.


----------



## RangerC

Let's look at some of the stuff Shaq has said about Sacramento:

Mike Bibby - expletive laced tirade against his inclusion on the Olympic team - referred to as a 'Cub Scout'

Doug Christie - made cracks about his wife

Vlade Divac - routinely insulted (including audible expletives during games) 

Scot Pollard - Shaq said he 'couldn't play'

the "Sacramento Queens" remark

Sore Loser Syndrome: the C----T remark after Game 2, etc...

Sore Winner Syndrome: "Los Angeles is the true capital of California", etc...

Then you've got Phil Jackson, who continually denigrates the Sacramento fans (he started the whole cowtown bit) and does such classy things as making mock pictures of Rick Adelman as Hitler and it's easy to see why there's no love for Shaq or the Lakers in Sactown.

Let me put it into perspective. If an ordinary individual:
- questioned your ability to do your job, and said you didn't deserve an honor you received
- made a joke involving your wife
- yelled expletives at you in public
- called you a 'Queen' (a word with clear homosexual connotation)
- denigrated your accomplishments and implied they were unfairly gained
- paraded his accomplishments in your face
- mocked your home and your place of work
- etc., etc.
what would you do? I know I wouldn't turn the other cheek.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> Let's look at some of the stuff Shaq has said about Sacramento:
> 
> Mike Bibby - expletive laced tirade against his inclusion on the Olympic team - referred to as a 'Cub Scout'
> 
> Doug Christie - made cracks about his wife
> 
> Vlade Divac - routinely insulted (including audible expletives during games)
> 
> Scot Pollard - Shaq said he 'couldn't play'
> 
> the "Sacramento Queens" remark
> 
> Sore Loser Syndrome: the C----T remark after Game 2, etc...
> 
> Sore Winner Syndrome: "Los Angeles is the true capital of California", etc...
> 
> Then you've got Phil Jackson, who continually denigrates the Sacramento fans (he started the whole cowtown bit) and does such classy things as making mock pictures of Rick Adelman as Hitler and it's easy to see why there's no love for Shaq or the Lakers in Sactown.
> 
> Let me put it into perspective. If an ordinary individual:
> - questioned your ability to do your job, and said you didn't deserve an honor you received
> - made a joke involving your wife
> - yelled expletives at you in public
> - called you a 'Queen' (a word with clear homosexual connotation)
> - denigrated your accomplishments and implied they were unfairly gained
> - paraded his accomplishments in your face
> - mocked your home and your place of work
> - etc., etc.
> what would you do? I know I wouldn't turn the other cheek.


And that's exactly what the Sacramento organization has done. For almost two full years, they've turned the other cheek to the utterly crass and blatantly offensive Laker organization. However, in this one isolated incident, when a Sacramento FAN (I'm assuming), who has nothing to do with the internal organization stands UP FOR that organization, every single Laker fan on this board throws a hissy fit, and gets their panties in a bunch. But when Shaq says the word "Queen," he's instantly a comic God. It's a two-way street when you play the rivalry card, Laker fans. You dish it out pretty well, and you talk a good game, but when someone shoves it back in your face, it's nothing but wah wah wah.

Phil is just as bad, and thank you for making the point that he has verbally degraded Sacramento as well. Who died and made him the end-all, be-all of coaches? He's nothing but a talentless jackass. He talks an awful lot for a guy who has been in the right place at the right time for an entire basketball career (playing and coaching). He needs to shut his tiresome, repetitive, pretentious mouth just as bad as his center does.

Whoever this fan or individual was needs to be saluted for the massive cajones he (or she) must have to go the lengths that he/she did. I know I wouldn't have kept my patience as long as the Maloof camp has (and still have) in this situation, where they've simply been verbally bulied by a larger market team with more press than they have. So far, all LA has done has been dishing it out. It has me extremely satisfied to learn that they can't take it.

This should have happened a very long time ago.


----------



## Jamel Irief

The thing is that nobody dished anything back. They snuck around and wrote on a ball when no one was looking. And probably won't stand up to take the credit. That was a cowardly move and they didn't even write anything creative on it. I doubt anyone on the Kings would ever say something about Shaq because they are scared of him. Hell just the sight of purple causes some of their players to brick free throws and airball crucial shots. So the Kings will probably continue to utilize sneaky moves when no one is looking like poisoning burgers and writing on balls. Doesn't matter because the Lakers win anyways.

Phil is a talentless jackass? According to you Shaq is a fat talentless jackass. So two talentless jackasses are leading the Lakers to titles. Let me guess, the refs?


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The thing is that nobody dished anything back. They snuck around and wrote on a ball when no one was looking. And probably won't stand up to take the credit. That was a cowardly move and they didn't even write anything creative on it. I doubt anyone on the Kings would ever say something about Shaq because they are scared of him. Hell just the sight of purple causes some of their players to brick free throws and airball crucial shots. So the Kings will probably continue to utilize sneaky moves when no one is looking like poisoning burgers and writing on balls. Doesn't matter because the Lakers win anyways.


Yep, it's the Kings fault that Kobe saw that his meat was undercooked, and ate it anyways. That darn Vlade  .

And of course the guy who wrote the truth on the basketball won't take credit for it. He'd be arrested most likely. Duh.

In both cases, neither of it has been the Kings' organizations fault. They've been extremely classy, unlike your egomaniacal center and your pompous-***ed coach. The burger was Kobe's own damn fault for eating it, and the hotel's fault for undercooking the meat. The ball was the fan's fault for doing what he did (which also falls under the category: REALLY. FREAKING. FUNNY.). The Kings have not been involved in either situation.

And I'm sure that SHAQ, who was under the other basketball goal during the fastbreaks, was exactly what was going through Christie's and Peja's minds when they airballed those threes, or when Webber was missing free throws. If you were a realistic man, you'd probably concede that they were thinking "Don't miss. Don't miss. Don'tmiss. don'tmiss. donmissdonmissdonmissdonmiss....dammit."


----------



## GNG

> Phil is a talentless jackass? According to you Shaq is a fat talentless jackass. So two talentless jackasses are leading the Lakers to titles. Let me guess, the refs?


Phil's a pretentious idiot. It makes me laugh when I think that how can someone be both condescending non-stop, while also being legally retarded.

I've said Shaq is fat. I've said Shaq is a jackass. I've never said he's talentless. But fact of the matter is that he is the most dominant force in basketball. I'm not sure how much talent it takes to camp in the lane for two and a half seconds at a time until someone throws the ball to you so you can dunk over a guy half your size, but I'll think about it  . He's not completely talentless ala Priest Lauderdale, but most of the reason he's so unstoppable is of how big he is, and being coordinated enough to use that size. Not saying he's ultra coordinated, but he knows how to back people down to the basket. Priest doesn't have a clue on that.

So no, Shaq ISN'T talentLESS. The jury is out on how MUCH talent he DOES have, but he's not talentLESS. 

But's he's still an idiot, he's still an egomaniac, he still thinks anything he says is funny, he still is insulting to the league, he's still an embarassment to his organization whenever a microphone is put in his face. He's still an ***hole...

...which is what the fan wrote on the ball. So what's the big deal? If the fan wrote "Shaq is talentless," then you might have a reason to have a beef. :laugh:


----------



## Vintage

Whoever wrote on the ball is a coward?

LMFAO. How about making jokes about someone's wife? That is cowardly also. 

Shaq got what he deserved. End of story. Maybe next time he thinks twice. Maybe he wont. Maybe next time he plays the Kings, the Kings fans jump his sorry *** and beat the living **** out of him. 20,000 + fans vs Shaq. That would be something to behold. I know Id be LMFAO.


----------



## GNG

*Here's an idea:*

After the next game at Arco, a bunch of rabid Kings fans, donned in masks, *kidnap* Shaq's mannish-looking skank of a wife, strap her to a chair, put duct tape on her mouth, and refuse to let her go....

....*until she oil-massages Doug Christie's feet* !

After Doug has his feet thoroughly massaged, the Kings' fans spray paint her hair purple and silver, and kick that drag queen out the door.

And then they videotape the whole thing...and put it on the Internet.

Think *that* will make Shaq mad?:devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> After the next game at Arco, a bunch of rabid Kings fans, donned in masks, *kidnap* Shaq's mannish-looking skank of a wife, strap her to a chair, put duct tape on her mouth, and refuse to let her go....
> 
> ....*until she oil-massages Doug Christie's feet* !
> 
> After Doug has his feet thoroughly massaged, the Kings' fans spray paint her hair purple and silver, and kick that drag queen out the door.
> 
> And then they videotape the whole thing...and put it on the Internet.
> 
> Think *that* will make Shaq mad?:devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


LMFAO. I got the duct tape! :grinning:


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Whoever wrote on the ball is a coward?
> 
> LMFAO. How about making jokes about someone's wife? That is cowardly also.
> 
> Shaq got what he deserved. End of story. Maybe next time he thinks twice. Maybe he wont. Maybe next time he plays the Kings, the Kings fans jump his sorry *** and beat the living **** out of him. 20,000 + fans vs Shaq. That would be something to behold. I know Id be LMFAO.



PS- For those who cannot tell, the latter half is just BS. No way would I support such a thing.........


----------



## k^2

I noticed nobody in hear disagreed that Shaq is infact an @sshole.


----------



## beb0p

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> You know it's funny another Laker fan reminded me that Bill Russell, who caused more suffering to Laker fans than any other player, was cheered when showed on the monitor at Staples last night.
> 
> Too bad Kings fan/employee doesn't have the same class as Laker fan.



I think you've mistaken. It's not Kings fans who don't have class, it's Shaq who DOESN'T have the same class as Bill Russell. Heck, we'll cheer Bill Russell too, and he has done A LOT MORE to RUIN our franchise than he did to the Lakers.



> Lakers have the best team and the best fans! What a coincedence!



Whao?? 




> By the way a lot of you are assuming that this wouldn't have been done had Shaq not made his various comments. Well this is the same franchise that burned a Laker jersey at mid-court while their fans hooted and hollered, before any comments were made. I wouldn't be suprised if the ball was tarnished had Kobe done it instead. And Kobe has never said anything bad about the Kings.



So You can read minds of the King fans?? 

Holly molly. You're like the Dreamcatcher guys. Except your mind is connection to Sac fans. Cool!

By the way, it is not yet proofen who really did it. For all we know, it could be the ghost of Aaliyah who did it.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>k^2</b>!
> I noticed nobody in hear disagreed that Shaq is infact an @sshole.


That's because even all the Laker fans know that he really is... :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu

They confirmed today that it was a fan who wrote on the ball


----------



## Tom

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> They confirmed today that it was a fan who wrote on the ball


Words Hurt People..SMACK attack should know this. While obviously he didn't deserve this act..i'm not suprised by it after his rude and arrogant behavior. I like SMACK but he has a big mouth.


----------



## Peja Vu

http://www.sacbee.com/content/news/columns/graswich/story/6343266p-7296442c.html 

_Ball of fire: We have solved the mystery of Shaquille O'Neal's defaced basketball, sort of. A Kings season ticket holder, Greg Rogers, watched the whole thing.

"It was a timeout in the fourth quarter, and the referee put the ball down," Greg said. "There were two guys seated in the front row seats opposite the Kings bench. They were with a boy about nine or 10. One of the guys grabbed the ball and handed it to the boy. I was watching with my wife. I said, 'Hey, that's neat. I'll bet that kid loves this.' Then one of the guys took out a pen and wrote on the ball. My wife and I saw it. A few seconds later, the kid tossed the ball back to the ref." Greg said he didn't know the perp, but could pick him out of a game film. "I'm surprised he doesn't come forward," Greg said. "A lot of people want to shake his hand." Offer extended. ..._


----------



## hOnDo

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> What happened to him was poetic justice, it didn't hurt anybody physically (or mentally), and at least the vandal *WROTE THE TRUTH on the game ball* .



I think you are looking at it from a completely wrong angle. I dont know if you play any sports or not, but I do. Trash-talking is a part of the game. I started varsity football and trash talking was all over the place--its just how it is. It doesn't really affect people because no one ever listens to it.

I think its pretty ignorant and rude for you to say that it didn't hurt anyone. 20,000 pts is a lot of points to score and I'm pretty sure you would've been pissed off if someone had done that to your ball.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are looking at it from a completely wrong angle. I dont know if you play any sports or not, but I do. Trash-talking is a part of the game. I started varsity football and trash talking was all over the place--its just how it is. It doesn't really affect people because no one ever listens to it.
> 
> I think its pretty ignorant and rude for you to say that it didn't hurt anyone. 20,000 pts is a lot of points to score and I'm pretty sure you would've been pissed off if someone had done that to your ball.


If I had scored 20,000 points in my career, I wouldn't have given anyone a REASON to deface my memorabilia, and I wouldn't go out of my way to humiliate others and undermine their accomplishments like the way O'Neal has.

He had this coming, and if it pisses him off, then maybe he might have a little indication of how the rest of the NBA feels about him and his antics.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Check This Out!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2719154076&category=27268


----------



## 777

Shaq talks too much. he just does't learn.......


----------



## cryptic

shaq talks ****
shaq uses his body to score
shaq is fat
shaq shouldve join the wwe not the nba
those are the qualities of a wrestler


----------



## SLiM9287

*Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> After the next game at Arco, a bunch of rabid Kings fans, donned in masks, *kidnap* Shaq's mannish-looking skank of a wife, strap her to a chair, put duct tape on her mouth, and refuse to let her go....
> 
> ....*until she oil-massages Doug Christie's feet* !
> 
> After Doug has his feet thoroughly massaged, the Kings' fans spray paint her hair purple and silver, and kick that drag queen out the door.
> 
> And then they videotape the whole thing...and put it on the Internet.
> 
> Think *that* will make Shaq mad?:devil2: :devil2: :devil2:



THat could possibly happen but christie isnt allowed out the house with out his wife being ther. ANd im pretty sure he wouldnt be able to get his feet massaged since hes not even alowed to look at another lady.


----------



## IV

*Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> After the next game at Arco, a bunch of rabid Kings fans, donned in masks, kidnap Shaq's mannish-looking skank of a wife, strap her to a chair, put duct tape on her mouth, and refuse to let her go....
> 
> ....until she oil-massages Doug Christie's feet !
> 
> After Doug has his feet thoroughly massaged, the Kings' fans spray paint her hair purple and silver, and kick that drag queen out the door.
> 
> *And then* they videotape the whole thing...and put it on the Internet.
> 
> *Think that will make Shaq mad?*:devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


Unlikely. 

Since the chronology of your story has the Kings video taping the events after they happen, I dont think there would be any video evidence to upset Shaq. But having his wife's appearance change from normal to the rival teams colors might slightly anger him.


----------



## BeatJunkie1972

"He had this coming, and if it pisses him off, then maybe he might have a little indication of how the rest of the NBA feels about him and his antics."

Oh please the rest of the NBA does not cry because Shaq picks on them too much.


----------



## Lizzy

You all forgot

1. The Kings will return to expansionism when Webber leaves

2. They're a good WNBA team

I look at it like this - if Shaq didn't see this coming he's retarded. He's said way too much for a fan to not retaliate in some way. He forgets that people are genarally rabid about their teams. If someone constantly talked **** about the Bulls I would want to get them back in some way and if a fan did that I would laugh. 

Let's put it this way - it would be shocking if this happened to anyone else b/c no one comes close to Shaq's level of public obnoxiousness regarding other teams/players. No one would do that to Garnett or Kobe or Iverson. 

As far as Bibby being on the Olympics:

1. Shaq didn't want Larry Brown to coach either. He said he's not going anyway. Who cares what this moron thinks about the team he isn't playing for?

2. Bibby is a PG and Iverson is a SG. Bibby backing up Kidd is perfect b/c they'll have enough scorers on the team w/ Duncan, McGrady and Kobe etc. They need a pg who can defend and play in transition. Heck - I'd even take the white Jason Williams. He's been playing really well. If anything Ray Allen to Iverson's spot on the team.


----------



## Pinball

I used to love Shaq when he played at LSU. However, since he's entered the league his ego has gone through the freaking roof and all he does now is make one obnoxious comment after another. The only reason I like him now is because he plays for my team so I have to.


----------



## nicholai

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> The only reason I like him now is because he plays for my team so I have to.


...says the man with a knicks avatar.


----------



## GNG

*Re: Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Since the chronology of your story has the Kings video taping the events after they happen, I dont think there would be any video evidence to upset Shaq. But having his wife's appearance change from normal to the rival teams colors might slightly anger him.


If you looked at my post as chronological, you would probably be right. Unfortunately, the story was stream-of-conscious, so the videotaping would be occuring while the events happen.

And the Kings' fans are donning masks, in case you want to argue the semantics of showing their faces in a crime-related video.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>nicholai</b>!
> 
> 
> ...says the man with a knicks avatar.


:yes:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

Shaq is far too much in love with himself. The fact of the matter is, he's not even close to the best player in the league anymore, so he should shut his mouth once in a while. He's not the one that salvaged the Lakers season, Kobe did. If Shaq's so dominant, why didn't the Lake Show start winning game's sometime during Shaq's return. Instead they had to wait until Phil gave Kobe the go ahead to score as much as he wanted to. Kobe's the future, Shaq's not. All this garbage he says, it almost makes you wonder if he's got some sort of problem, like he always has to be center of attention. When his game doesn't allow him to be he has to make cheap shots. Can somebody please tell me why Kobe, a man who never really talks trash of any magnitude (publicly, anyway), is a good family man, and doesn't say stupid things just to be heard, has more haters than Shaq? It's not like Kobe's won anymore than Shaq. They've both won the same amount, and Shaq's a complete ***, whereas Kobe seems to be a great guy. So why is it that Shaq is constantly let off the hook, while Kobe gets all the haters (although he's probably the most popular player in the league as well, it still doesn't make sense he has so many haters)


----------



## Lizzy

The Kobe Hate is a sympton of the NBA media not being able to adjust to the times. Michael Jordan made a lot of money for a lot of people so the desire is to find the next MJ. Why? People are greedy and want money. Kobe is the closest thing to that so the media jams him down our collective throats and accuses us of ignorance if we don't "get it." (it being Kobe being so great). What the media doen't get and the fans do is that we are in a sort of NBA renaissance where there are a number of great players and a logjam of great teams in the west. 

Kevin Garnett plays like no one I've ever seen before. He's truly a special player. Can run the point at 7'0. 

McGrady - Can't compare him to anyone and he's 23.

Kobe - Closest thing to Mike who was the greatest ever.

Shaq - Simply dominate

The Mavs - A team represented by a bunch of countries who play quick/exciting ball. 

The Kings - fun as hell to watch. Team of unselfish players who all play their positions well.

Memphis - forget the record they entertain.

The Franchise and Yao 

Iverson has always been great to watch b/c he's the quintessetial underdog.

Amare/Stephon/Marion - a cool trio for years to come

Portland - they can either blow your minds or blow up. Fun no matter what.

Yet what is always at the top of NBA.com? KOBE. Rick Reilly writes articles saying NBA fans are stupid for not loving who? KOBE. The espn writers constantly talk about who is the best player in the league and we're all idiots for not seeing it? KOBE. 

I would be willing to guarantee that Kobe will finish his career a better player than MJ. Plyers are simply going to keep improving. It's not like they'll get worse. Then someday someone will be better than KB. 

But he's the poster boy for the NBA's desprate attempt to market one guy to make $$$ off of. Instead of treating him like a great player they treat him like an enema shoving him up our asses. So backlash is bound to happen. To make it worse - the Lakers are not that fun of a team to watch. Shaq slows the pace and the role players are an abomination to the game of basketball. If Kobe played for Memphis, Phoenix or Golden State he'd be a far more thrilling player to watch and probably get more love like T-Mac and AI.

The sad thing is that Kobe seems like an extremely funny and likeable kid. When he calls into Power 106 I laugh out loud at things he says. I wish he the NBA and his fans didn't deify him.


----------



## BTU2K2

i enjoy when bad things happen to hoods like shaq, i say next time kings fans should aim for his car (red escalade) with the super man logo interior seats. Or his house with family inside, either one is okay with me against that ego maniac.


----------



## IV

*This post should be deleted or edited.*



> Originally posted by <b>BTU2K2</b>!
> i enjoy when bad things happen to *hoods* like shaq, i say next time kings fans should *aim for* his car (red escalade) with the super man logo interior seats. Or *his house with family inside*, either one is okay with me against that ego maniac.


*
It is racist to refer to a black male as a "hood." 

It is also outside of this forums integrity to target the family of a NBA superstar because of personal bias. Moderators, Administrators please do something about this.* :upset:


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> McGrady - Can't compare him to anyone and he's 23.


Most people compare him to Kobe.


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> If you looked at my post as chronological, you would probably be right. Unfortunately, the story was stream-of-conscious, so the videotaping would be occuring while the events happen.


Nice cover up, but you should re-read your post before arguing whether it was in chronological order or not because it was. :yes:


----------



## Tenshi25

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> I used to love Shaq when he played at LSU. However, since he's entered the league his ego has gone through the freaking roof and all he does now is make one obnoxious comment after another. The only reason I like him now is because he plays for my team so I have to.


Can I ask you a silly question? why do you have a Knicks avatar if your team is the Lakers?


----------



## IV

Yeah Pinball! What up wit dat?


----------



## dawicked

uh, since when is "hoods" racist. I always looked at a "hood" as just a dirty lil troublemaker. Think you got the wrong idea or maybe I do.


----------



## IV

*It's offensive!*

Hood is short for Hoodlum or Thug. Shaq is neither.
That's outright racism.


----------



## 33

racist!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## Lizzy

*Re: It's offensive!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Hood is short for Hoodlum or Thug. Shaq is neither.
> That's outright racism.


It isn't racism - it's just inaccurate. Like saying Shaq is an idiot but finding out he has a high IQ. (not gonna hold my breath on that one by the way)

The term hoodlum makes me think of a very old man talking about 12 year old boys lighting fire crackers or stealing candy.


----------



## dawicked

Webster's dictionary - 

hoodlum -
1: THUG; esp: one who commits acts of violence
2: a young ruffian 

how does that refer to race at all?


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>dawicked</b>!
> Webster's dictionary -
> 
> hoodlum -
> 1: THUG; esp: one who commits acts of violence
> 2: a young ruffian
> 
> how does that refer to race at all?


I guess it's racist to assume that only a minority would commit an act of violence? That would make the folks who thought it was racist the actual racists?

Acts of hate are so confusing when they were never meant to be acts of hate in the first place.


----------



## max6216

the kings know who did it.it was a fan sitting in the front row with his kid and a friend.the ref put the ball down during a 4qt timeout and some guy reached over and handed it to his son.the friend then took the ball from the kid and wrote on it and gave it back to the kid who handed back to the ref. defacing the ball was wrong but it couldn't have happen to a nicer guy.damn shaq should just shut his pie hole he's doing all the yappin yet it's sac that's really clownin.shaqs ball ,fox getting beat down by hen pecked christie.what's next?maybe pics of scott pollard giving kobes wife the buisness.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Yeah Pinball! What up wit dat?


Hey hey hey. We all get down in different ways. I'm just representing my locale. Just showing props to the NY-NJ area that's all. Jemel has a NVE avatar but he's still a Lakers fan. So am I.


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: It's offensive!*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> It isn't racism - it's just inaccurate. Like saying Shaq is an idiot but finding out he has a high IQ. (not gonna hold my breath on that one by the way)


Until recently the word "n*****" or the N-Bomb was defined as an unintelligent person, an ignorant man. If you called Jesse Jackson or Colin Powell a "n*****" I dont they would take it inaccurately. They would be offended because its racist.

Other racist terms toward blacks whether inaccurate or not:
*
Thug,
Street,
Gang (when refering to a group of blacks),
Hood,
Hooligan,
and so on and so forth.*


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey. We all get down in different ways. I'm just representing my locale. Just showing props to the NY-NJ area that's all. Jemel has a NVE avatar but he's still a Lakers fan. So am I.


its all good. I figured as much.


----------



## Pinball

*Re: It's offensive!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Hood is short for Hoodlum or Thug. Shaq is neither.


Yes. Shaq is neither a hoodlum nor a thug. He's an idiot. Other adjectives fit here as well: juvenile, callow, ignorant, immature, self-centered, narcissist, egocentric, selfish, conceited, crybaby. You can accurately describe Shaq as being all of the above but don't you call him a hoodlum or a thug. That is insulting.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Re: Re: It's offensive!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Until recently the word "n*****" or the N-Bomb was defined as an unintelligent person, an ignorant man. If you called Jesse Jackson or Colin Powell a "n*****" I dont they would take it inaccurately. They would be offended because its racist.
> 
> Other racist terms toward blacks whether inaccurate or not:
> *
> Thug,
> Street,
> Gang (when refering to a group of blacks),
> Hood,
> Hooligan,
> and so on and so forth.*


Thug- Nope. My school has thugs. And they are white. Therefore, its not a "black only" term.

Street- Im from a small town............no one really uses that

Gang(when referrring to a group of black kids)- Nope. Some are in a gang, some aren't. Id say a majority aren't. I also have seen white people hanging out called gangs before. Its not a racist term. Its an unintelligent term.

Hood- Nope. See Thug.

Hooligan- Unintelligent? Yes. Racist? No. Ive seen all races get called hooligans.


----------



## 33

*Re: Re: Re: Re: It's offensive!*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Thug- Nope. My school has thugs. And they are white. Therefore, its not a "black only" term.
> 
> Street- Im from a small town............no one really uses that
> 
> Gang(when referrring to a group of black kids)- Nope. Some are in a gang, some aren't. Id say a majority aren't. I also have seen white people hanging out called gangs before. Its not a racist term. Its an unintelligent term.
> 
> Hood- Nope. See Thug.
> 
> Hooligan- Unintelligent? Yes. Racist? No. Ive seen all races get called hooligans.



Vintage, you are white, aren't you:laugh:


----------



## IV

Your missing the point, I guess its because you're from Wisconsin and dont experience these types of things. A thug can be of any race, of course no one uses street if your from a small "town". If you see a group of blacks standing on a corner and you refer to them as a gang, that is a racist statement. 

What you dont understand is racism is not something that can be explained to someone outside of your race. That statement offended me, I fell it is racist, in fact to meet the definitive point of his remarks, lets call his statement PREJUDICE. Because it is definately that. 

Rich/Poor White Trash is a racist remark regardless of inaccuracy.
_For white people, its flip flopped. A white person told me that he gets mad when he hears that white people have it easy, they get away with stuff minorities don't, etc......... He said that white people struggle for jobs just like the rest of us_ -- *33*

Sidenote: For anyone who is not black and from places like "wisconsin", dont EVER come to a major city, walk up to a black person and call him a THUG or HOOD. Trust me, he's not gonna sympathize with you because you dont know any better.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Sidenote: For anyone who is not black and from places like "wisconsin", dont EVER come to a major city, walk up to a black person and call him a THUG or HOOD. Trust me, he's not gonna sympathize with you because you dont know any better.



Geez.....I didnt know that. I was living in my sheltered life here in Wis. Never mind that I have been to big cities:

Chicago
Orlando
Madison
Milwaukee
Des Moines

Ill finish later, class just ended.


----------



## 33

Madison.........:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## IV

Anytime you call a person a thug and its accurate and he hears you, you are a fool. Anytime you call a person a thug and its inaccurate that is considered prejudice, most of the time, its racist!


----------



## Lizzy

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Sidenote: For anyone who is not black and from places like "wisconsin", dont EVER come to a major city, walk up to a black person and call him a THUG or HOOD. Trust me, he's not gonna sympathize with you because you dont know any better.


:laugh: Why did you put the word Wisconsin in quotes? When I read what you wrote it made me think you were accusing him of making it up. 

sorry - carry on.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Madison.........:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:



Its a city Einstein. And its got diversity. Ive seen Nazi's, literally- wearing German flags, shaved head, and anti-Jewish T-Shirts. Ive also seen every race there(black, white, Native American, Chinese, Korean, Japanese, people from the Middle East, people from S.America, Africa, Europe, Australia/New Zealand(KIRK PENNEY!!!)


Id say its a city. The fact that its not the largest city, doesnt mean its not a city.


----------



## 33

Madison........... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Why did you put the word Wisconsin in quotes? When I read what you wrote it made me think you were accusing him of making it up.
> 
> sorry - carry on.



Basically, he's saying or implying, that since I am from Wisconsin, I have never been to a major city, or any city for that matter, and therefore, my opinion is undermined as a result.

Well, the biggest city Ive been to is Chicago, and on numerous times.

Im surprised he hasn't accused me of being a farmer yet. Because everyone from Wis must farm and be Packer fans


----------



## Vintage

Wait a minute. Why am I posting this, this is way OT. 


Back to topic: Shaq got what he deserved. If he didn't run his mouth 24/7, maybe it wouldnt have had happened. LOL about the ebay thing. We should all pitch in and buy it. Then we can send it to everyone every couple of weeks, where we can enjoy having it. Just a thought.


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Im surprised he hasn't accused me of being a farmer yet. Because everyone from Wis must farm and be Packer fans



You at least churn butter, don't you...........Madison:laugh::laugh:


----------



## IV

The cities you listed are pretty funny. :laugh:

I quoted Wisconsin because you obviously have a shelthered opinion about what offends other races. I dont doubt that you really have no idea that you're are aiding racism by supporting Shaq being called a thug. Most people who make racist remarks, like so, aren't doing it deliberately. But regardless it is still offensive. You should try putting the shoe on the other foot, then maybe you'd understand.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You at least churn butter, don't you...........Madison:laugh::laugh:



Yeah, I am Amish 

If you want to know about me:
Religion: Lutheran
My parents job: My dad works with computers. Im not going to explain, bec. I doubt you'd understand. My mom is a teacher.


Think you can comprehend all of that? I know it must be tough since this goes against your "all Wisconsin people farm" theory.

And with this, I am done. This is pointless and way OT


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am Amish
> 
> If you want to know about me:
> Religion: Lutheran
> My parents job: My dad works with computers. Im not going to explain, bec. I doubt you'd understand. My mom is a teacher.


This is exactly what I'm talking about. You shouldn't of told him that. Now he's gonna run with it.:laugh: 
You wouldn't make it through the day around here.:laugh:


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about. You shouldn't of told him that. Now he's gonna run with it.:laugh:
> You wouldn't make it through the day around here.:laugh:



In DC? I forgot about that. Been there. Was pretty fun actually. Went to a bunch of different places. Its actually a place Id love to go back and see again.


----------



## IV

BTW, I thought that Amish people dont use eletricity. How are you on the internet. I'm a telling yo pappy!:laugh:


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> If you want to know about me:
> Religion: Lutheran
> My parents job: My dad works with computers. Im not going to explain, bec. I doubt you'd understand. My mom is a teacher.



The more you tell, the more I laugh, cheese breath!!! Did your mom teach your dad how to work with computers? By the way.............don't Amish people have incest:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> In DC? I forgot about that. Been there. Was pretty fun actually. Went to a bunch of different places. Its actually a place Id love to go back and see again.


I'm not talking about Downtown, I'm talking about Uptown.


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> In DC? I forgot about that. Been there. Was pretty fun actually. Went to a bunch of different places. Its actually a place Id love to go back and see again.


You have been to the tourist sights, but keep going down Penn. Ave. and I bet you buck a U-turn with the quickness........Madison:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## IV

:laugh:

Buck a U with the quickness! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about Downtown, I'm talking about Uptown.


And you dont think I could "survive" it. Have you seen me? Nope, so don't judge me. I handle myself pretty well. And I do have some street smarts, which I doubt you believe since I am from Wis. therefore I must never leave the state since I am too busy farming  

I am not dumb enough to go looking for trouble, as in going uptown and starting to say racist comments or act abnormal. 

And not all people live a sheltered life. Ive had my life threatened before. Ive had a knife pulled on me and was told in essence to "be quiet or get stabbed." I got through that situation in one piece(literally). I dont live a sheltered life and not all peole from Wis do.


----------



## IV

Its like when people say I've been to New York the people aren't as bad as I thought. All that after visiting Manhattan for the day. Bring yourself down to Harlem, or the Bronx, then you'll witness the real!


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> 
> 
> You have been to the tourist sights, but keep going down Penn. Ave. and I bet you buck a U-turn with the quickness........Madison:laugh: :laugh:




If this is the area I am thinking of....its been awhile since Ive been to DC, and I am unfamiliar with the streets, but I think I did go down that area......saw it.....kept going a bit, took a left and another left and went back. I was in 7th grade at the time. What do you expect?


----------



## Pinball

Some childhood pictures of Vintage:

12 year old Vintage 

Vintage and his sister 

Vintage and his brother 

Very young Vintage


----------



## Pinball

BTW I'm just playin with ya.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> And you dont think I could "survive" it. Have you seen me? Nope, so don't judge me. I handle myself pretty well. And I do have some street smarts, which I doubt you believe since I am from Wis. therefore I must never leave the state since I am too busy farming


What does me seeing you have to do with anything?

But I do belive you have some street smarts since you went downtown and not uptown.
BTW, I never called you a farmer, DUDE!



> I am not dumb enough to go looking for trouble, as in going uptown and starting to say racist comments or act abnormal.


Oh racist comments like, hey Thug! Do you know which way the monument is? 



> And not all people live a sheltered life. Ive had my life threatened before. Ive had a knife pulled on me and was told in essence to "be quiet or get stabbed." I got through that situation in one piece(literally). I dont live a sheltered life and not all peole from Wis do.


It doesn't take a genuis to know not to move or speak while being robbed at knife point.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> BTW I'm just playin with ya.



Im too small in those pics.


I am 6'3" w/o shoes, 225.

Strong build, but unfortunetly it aint all muscle. Got to work on that.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the area I am thinking of....its been awhile since Ive been to DC, and I am unfamiliar with the streets, but I think I did go down that area......saw it.....kept going a bit, took a left and another left and went back. I was in 7th grade at the time. What do you expect?


He's talking about Penn Ave heading out of the city towards Maryland, not downtown near the City Building which is most likely where you were.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Some childhood pictures of Vintage:
> 
> 12 year old Vintage
> 
> Vintage and his sister
> 
> Vintage and his brother
> 
> Very young Vintage


:laugh:


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't take a genuis to know not to move or speak while being robbed at knife point.


I wasnt being robbed. I was making fun of someone. I was in 6th grade, and it was a dumb thing to do. Basically, he pulled the knife on me.....after he put it away, I started punching him and all in all kicked the $hit out of him for doing that. It was dumb of me to do so, since he could have reached back in and grabbed his knife, but at the time I was too pissed to care. I dont deal with my emotions(anger) well when being threatened. But I am a lot smarter now.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasnt being robbed. I was making fun of someone. I was in 6th grade, and it was a dumb thing to do. Basically, he pulled the knife on me.....after he put it away, I started punching him and all in all kicked the $hit out of him for doing that. It was dumb of me to do so, since he could have reached back in and grabbed his knife, but at the time I was too pissed to care. I dont deal with my emotions(anger) well when being threatened. But I am a lot smarter now.


Same concept.

If you were in DC and someone pulled a knife on you, and you tried to fight him, you would have gotten stabbed. They dont be frontin' around here like folk in Wisconsin. Please Believe it!


----------



## 33

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Some childhood pictures of Vintage:
> 
> 12 year old Vintage
> 
> Vintage and his sister
> 
> Vintage and his brother
> 
> Very young Vintage



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tenshi25

Come on guys, don't you think the whole "who's tough enough and who's not" discussion is getting a little silly? not to mention about being off topic...let's get back to basketball.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

*Re: Re: Re: It's offensive!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Until recently the word "n*****" or the N-Bomb was defined as an unintelligent person, an ignorant man. If you called Jesse Jackson or Colin Powell a "n*****" I dont they would take it inaccurately. They would be offended because its racist.
> 
> Other racist terms toward blacks whether inaccurate or not:
> *
> Thug,
> Street,
> Gang (when refering to a group of blacks),
> Hood,
> Hooligan,
> and so on and so forth.*


I haven't read this entire thread, only up to this point, so I apologize if this has commenced already. But IV, those aren't racist terms. You don't think Whites, or Hispanics, get called thugs and hooligans? n***** is something completely different. Those aren't terms to describe race, their terms to describe a person. Race has nothing to do with it. I don't get why you called his remarks racist.


----------



## BeatJunkie1972

> Its like when people say I've been to New York the people aren't as bad as I thought. All that after visiting Manhattan for the day. Bring yourself down to Harlem, or the Bronx, then you'll witness the real!


How about East L.A.? Ever been there.. sorry but Harlem and Bronx is Disney Land. And blacks don't owned copywrites to the term "thug". Youth is usually synamous with thugs and hoodlums


----------



## BizzyRipsta

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey. We all get down in different ways. I'm just representing my locale. Just showing props to the NY-NJ area that's all. Jemel has a NVE avatar but he's still a Lakers fan. So am I.


you need to show some props to jersey!


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>BeatJunkie1972</b>!
> 
> 
> How about East L.A.? Ever been there.. sorry but Harlem and Bronx is Disney Land. And blacks don't owned copywrites to the term "thug". Youth is usually synamous with thugs and hoodlums


If you all dont consided it racist, whatever. You can't argue that its prejudice because it is. And how does Shaquille Oneal ------> youth become synamous with thug and hoodlum? Shaq is not young, a thug, or a hoodlum. Eventhough these terms can be used to describe other races, it was prejudice, IMO it was racist because he calls Shaq a hood/thug.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> If you all dont consided it racist, whatever. You can't argue that its prejudice because it is. And how does Shaquille Oneal ------> youth become synamous with thug and hoodlum? Shaq is not young, a thug, or a hoodlum. Eventhough these terms can be used to describe other races, it was prejudice, IMO it was racist because he calls Shaq a hood/thug.


Yea, but it's not like he's calling him a thug because of his race. He's calling him a thug because of some of his actions. It's pretty plain to see that he's not a thug, he just says some really, really stupid things. I just don't see how calling someone a thug is a racial slur.


----------



## BeatJunkie1972

> If you all dont consided it racist, whatever. You can't argue that its prejudice because it is. And how does Shaquille Oneal ------> youth become synamous with thug and hoodlum? Shaq is not young, a thug, or a hoodlum. Eventhough these terms can be used to describe other races, it was prejudice, IMO it was racist because he calls Shaq a hood/thug.


I agree I do not consider Shaq a hoodlum, a jackass at times maybe. I mean me coming from a minority background I do not consider the name thug or hoodlum as a racial slur. The reason I said maybe its more related to youths is because I normally see adults calling youngin's that wear clothes too big for their size as thugs regardless of race..


----------



## GNG

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Nice cover up, but you should re-read your post before arguing whether it was in chronological order or not because it was. :yes:


You should try not to nit-pick so much. It makes you look completely anal. :yes: 

Or is that always the point?


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's an idea:*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> You should try not to nit-pick so much. It makes you look completely anal. :yes:
> 
> Or is that always the point?


You got it. That is the point. :yes:

It's not as unusual as you make it seem. In the Laker/Kings rivalry everyone is anal!


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, but it's not like he's calling him a thug because of his race. He's calling him a thug because of some of his actions. It's pretty plain to see that he's not a thug, he just says some really, really stupid things. I just don't see how calling someone a thug is a racial slur.


He is calling him a thug because of his race. But it doesn't seem like this is back and forth is changing anyones mind, so from now on when I want to critize someone who looks like lets say......Steve Nash or any other white player for that matter. I will refer to him as "poor trailer park trash." Hey, its not like there aren't black, or other race who live in Trailer parks.


----------



## IV

*One final question*

IMO, anytime you call a person a thug or hood and its not true its prejudging him. Its racial because he is black? Do you think that he would have called Shaq a thug if he were not black?

The final question:
Since Shaq is not a thug, and everyone knows it, why did he use the word "hood" to describe him?

That's all I want to know. Everyone keeps saying Shaq is not a thug hes a jackass and I agree. So why call him a hood?


----------



## Vintage

*Re: One final question*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> IMO, anytime you call a person a thug or hood and its not true its prejudging him. Its racial because he is black? Do you think that he would have called Shaq a thug if he were not black?
> 
> The final question:
> Since Shaq is not a thug, and everyone knows it, why did he use the word "hood" to describe him?
> 
> That's all I want to know. Everyone keeps saying Shaq is not a thug hes a jackass and I agree. So why call him a hood?


Quick question: Do you believe everyone is racist? Seriously, I am curious. You always seem to be saying someone is racist, or is saying a racist comment. I think the "race card" is overdone at times. When people keep using it, it undermines the true definition of being a racist. And that is not a good thing. When calling someone a racist, its supposed to mean that they have a strong hatred of a certain race. Its suppose to be a negative connotation. But when everyone keeps using it, like you have throughout the post, instead of the term "racist" coming across as a powerful word, it seems exaggerated and without merit.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> He is calling him a thug because of his race.



And you know this how? Did he come out and say "I am calling Shaq a hood/thug because he is black." No, he didn't. You are implying he did, and incorrectly as well. "Throwing around" this word (racist) takes away from its meaning. Show me where he says Shaq is a thug bec. he is black, and Ill believe him to be a racist, and admit I am wrong.


----------



## IV

*Madison,*

First of all, I never called him a racist. I said that refering to a black male as a hood when that black is not a hood is a racist statement. I dont expect a white person from Wisconsin to understand how a black person feels when being stereotyped. 

Needless to say, you nor your counterpart have yet to answer why he chose the word "hood" to describe Shaquille?

He chose that word because it typically describes blacks, yes, there are other races that fit the description of a thug, but I bet you cannot find one instance of someone calling a white person a thug who is not. 

Just as there are blacks, or latinos that live in trailer parks, to call a white person poor trailer park trash would be a racial insult because white people are typically thought of as habits of trailer parks in poor neighborhoods. If I called Tim Legler poor trailer park trash it wouldn't be because he came from that life, it would be because I am directing a racial insult at a white person. Just like seeing a tall, black guy and saying he must play basketball, or an asain and saying I bet he knows Karate.



> Do you believe everyone is racist? Seriously, I am curious. You *always* seem to be saying someone is racist, or is saying a racist comment.


Dont go over board here. You would be hard pressed to find another thread where I have accused someone of being racist or making racial remarks.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> First of all, I never called him a racist. I said that refering to a black male as a hood when that black is not a hood is a racist statement. I dont expect a white person from Wisconsin to understand how a black person feels when being stereotyped.


You tell me that I dont understand the effects of stereotype, then you go ahead and sterotype me. Smart. 



> Needless to say, you nor your counterpart have yet to answer why he chose the word "hood" to describe Shaquille?


I can't answer it, I am not him. PM him if you want to know.



> He chose that word because it typically describes blacks, yes, there are other races that fit the description of a thug, but I bet you cannot find one instance of someone calling a white person a thug who is not.


LOL- Today was the perfect example of it. I wanted to videotape it and send it to you, but I didnt have my videocamera at the time. I was at the mall today, loitering outside, and an old lady saw me with a few of my friends. She said this to her husband(I presume) "This is the problem with today's youth. They think they are thugs and are inconsiderate of others. We always respected our elders." This was all bec. we were standing next to the doors and never opened them for her. You will probably come back and say this never happened. Oh well, I cant prove it to you bec. I never taped it.........


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

*Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> First of all, I never called him a racist. I said that refering to a black male as a hood when that black is not a hood is a racist statement. I dont expect a white person from Wisconsin to understand how a black person feels when being stereotyped.
> 
> Needless to say, you nor your counterpart have yet to answer why he chose the word "hood" to describe Shaquille?
> 
> He chose that word because it typically describes blacks, yes, there are other races that fit the description of a thug, but I bet you cannot find one instance of someone calling a white person a thug who is not.
> 
> Just as there are blacks, or latinos that live in trailer parks, to call a white person poor trailer park trash would be a racial insult because white people are typically thought of as habits of trailer parks in poor neighborhoods. If I called Tim Legler poor trailer park trash it wouldn't be because he came from that life, it would be because I am directing a racial insult at a white person. Just like seeing a tall, black guy and saying he must play basketball, or an asain and saying I bet he knows Karate.
> 
> 
> Dont go over board here. You would be hard pressed to find another thread where I have accused someone of being racist or making racial remarks.


"I don't expect a white person from Wisconsin to understand how a black person feels when being stereotyped."

That right there is a much more racist and sterotypical statement than anything on this thread. And I don't hear people called poor trailer park trash very often, so I won't comment on that one. But, I hear people called hoods and hoodlums all the time, and you're kidding yourself if you think that the only people called that are black. I don't want to get into a big racial debate or anything, because that really doesn't have any place on these boards IMO, and definitely not in the basketball boards. But, it seems like you are overplaying how often black people are sterotyped. White people are sterotyped as well, just like you did with Vintage. Black comedians all the type use white stereotyping in their act. It's almost like stereotyping has found a place in society, and that it's ok. It's not thought of as racist. But whatever you think about it, plz don't act like it's one way. It's just as bad against white people as well, I mean you just did it without even knowing it.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> "I don't expect a white person from Wisconsin to understand how a black person feels when being stereotyped."
> 
> That right there is a much more racist and sterotypical statement than anything on this thread. And I don't hear people called poor trailer park trash very often, so I won't comment on that one. But, I hear people called hoods and hoodlums all the time, and you're kidding yourself if you think that the only people called that are white. I don't want to get into a big racial debate or anything, because that really doesn't have any place on these boards IMO, and definitely not in the basketball boards. But, it seems like you are overplaying how often black people are sterotyped. White people are sterotyped as well, just like you did with Vintage. Black comedians all the type you white stereotyping in their act. It's almost like stereotyping has found a place in society, and that it's ok. It's not thought of as racist. But whatever you think about it, plz don't act like it's one way. It's just as bad against white people as well, I mean you just did it without even knowing it.


Thank you. If he doesn't like stereotyping, then don't do it to others. You know how much **** I put up with bec. I am from Wisconsin. People always assume I live on a farm, like the Packers, and eat cheese. People also always assume Ive never been to a city, or even left the state. People can be so ignorant at times. That was the perfect example of it KC-Chiefs.


----------



## IV

How have I stereotyped you?

If I did then I'll apologize because I try to stay away from that. You assumed that I would refer to you as a farmer because you live in Wisconsin. Pinball & 33 have clowned you for being from where you're from. 

As far as that old lady, I wouldn't be surprised to hear what an old white lady has to stay about todays youth. When she came up racism was wide spread. She could be bitter because things are the way they are. White kids copying black culture. That drives old white people crazy.

But I stick to my point. To call a black person a thug is racial, to assume that an asian knows karate is racial, to assume that tall black people play ball is racial, and to assume that white people who dont dress as well as others are poor trailer park trash is racial.

It's all good Madison. You laugh all you want just be sure to stay as far away from real thugs as possible. Stay in Wisconsin, hang with people of your own kind because you know nothing about the culture of minorities.


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> That right there is a much more racist and sterotypical statement than anything on this thread.


His remarks to everything that I have said expressing the feelings of a black male when another black is refered to as a hood inaccurately have proven to me that he shelthered lifestyle will not allow him to understand how a person can be offended by those remarks. 




> And I don't hear people called poor trailer park trash very often, so I won't comment on that one. But, I hear people called hoods and hoodlums all the time, and *you're kidding yourself if you think that the only people called that are black.*


I never said that, in fact I am arguing your point. There are thugs that come in all races. But it is racial to refer to a black as a hood if he's not. Its the same thing as assuming an asian knows karate. 



> Black comedians all the type use white stereotyping in their act. It's almost like stereotyping has found a place in society, and that it's ok. It's not thought of as racist. But whatever you think about it, plz don't act like it's one way. It's just as bad against white people as well, I mean you just did it without even knowing it.


I'm never assumed anything. His replys are what lead me to believe that he doesn't understand being prejudice and racism.
At the same time, I've never advocated black comedians using racism in their jokes either. 

I just wish you all could come up with another reason why he would call Shaq a hood because I can't.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> How have I stereotyped you?


You said "i wouldnt expect anyone from Wis to know." Thats stereotyping. 



> If I did then I'll apologize because I try to stay away from that. You assumed that I would refer to you as a farmer because you live in Wisconsin. Pinball & 33 have clowned you for being from where you're from.


I know. Both can go to hell.




> As far as that old lady, I wouldn't be surprised to hear what an old white lady has to stay about todays youth. When she came up racism was wide spread. She could be bitter because things are the way they are. White kids copying black culture. That drives old white people crazy.


I think it had more to do with that my friends and I were just hanging outside the mall bec. we were waiting for someone and refused to open the door for her. I was in a Billabong sweatshirt and khaki Old Navy shorts. My friends were dressed roughly the same way, so I don't think we were copying the black culture. (Not that there's anything wrong with black culture)




> But I stick to my point. To call a black person a thug is racial, to assume that an asian knows karate is racial, to assume that tall black people play ball is racial, and to assume that white people who dont dress as well as others are poor trailer park trash is racial.


I can see your point, in one way. But Ive heard almost every race being called a thug at some point. 



> It's all good Madison. You laugh all you want just be sure to stay as far away from real thugs as possible. Stay in Wisconsin, hang with people of your own kind because you know nothing about the culture of minorities.


Madison? Why do you call me that. Its the capitol of Wis, but that has no correlation with me. As far away from real thugs as possible? Ive hung around "real thugs" before. Its not something new to me. I dont anymore, bec. I saw the danger in it(being busted for hanging around people who do drugs- association, as well as violence. Its not that I am afraid of violence, its just that I hate talking to cops......I am a little paranoid about it since Ive had to talk to them on several occasions). I know nothing about the cultures of minorities, eh? Well, obviously you don't know me personally. I have friends that are not Caucasion. But, if it suits yourself to think I don't know anything about minorities, fine........


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Re: Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I just wish you all could come up with another reason why he would call Shaq a hood because I can't.



Where did I say Shaq is a hood/thug. Please, enlighten me. I think Shaq is a jackass, and got what he deserved. I said so many times throught this thread. But no where I said he was a thug/hood.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I know. Both can go to hell.


You do know that I was just joking with you right?


----------



## TMOD

IV, right now, you are the one that is being stereotypical, and playing the race card so much that it almost qualifies as racist. You are the one that associates those terms as being racist towards black people. Maybe stereotype, characterizing, but not racist. You are the one saying those terms are associated with black people. Get off it.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> You do know that I was just joking with you right?



No, my bad. 33 can go to hell. You can go wherever it pleases you. I just wouldnt reccomend Hazel Green, WI. Its too boring.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I can see your point, in one way. But Ive heard almost every race being called a thug at some point.


You have to realize that thugs of different races is beside the point. Just like my cousin is a black beat in Karate and he's black. Should that make an asian feel any less insulted if someone assumes they know Karate. Its offensive for sure, and its racial because you wouldn't assume my cousin know Karate, he's not asian.



> Madison? Why do you call me that. Its the capitol of Wis, but that has no correlation with me. As far away from real thugs as possible? Ive hung around "real thugs" before. Its not something new to me. I dont anymore, bec. I saw the danger in it(being busted for hanging around people who do drugs- association, as well as violence. Its not that I am afraid of violence, its just that I hate talking to cops......I am a little paranoid about it since Ive had to talk to them on several occasions). I know nothing about the cultures of minorities, eh? Well, obviously you don't know me personally. I have friends that are not Caucasion. But, if it suits yourself to think I don't know anything about minorities, fine........


Alright, I'll stop calling you Madison. That was joke by 33 that has dried up so its over. 

You're right. I dont know you, all I know it your opinion on a few things and from that I feel that you dont understand how a black would be offened by being called a thug. And you obviously dont see how he would take it as a racial slur. IMO, its easier for a minorities to sympathize with one another. You dont understand how I feel by hearing someone call Shaq a hood, so that just furthers my thinking on the subject. I dont feel like I've stereotyped you. I gave you a chance to voice your opinion and you just dont feel the same way I do.


----------



## Pinball

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> BTW I'm just playin with ya.


See.


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say Shaq is a hood/thug. Please, enlighten me. I think Shaq is a jackass, and got what he deserved. I said so many times throught this thread. But no where I said he was a thug/hood.


That's another thing. You just jumped in the middle of an argument without even knowing whats going on. The poster who called Shaq out said, he is a hood. A hood is the same as a thug so while we've been arguing thug all along the actual term was hood. I never said you called him a thug or hood, *I'm asking why would anyone call a black man a hood when he is obviously not a hood?*

My answer is because its racial. What's yours


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> You have to realize that thugs of different races is beside the point. Just like my cousin is a black beat in Karate and he's black. Should that make an asian feel any less insulted if someone assumes they know Karate. Its offensive for sure, and its racial because you wouldn't assume my cousin know Karate, he's not asian.


I think its called a black _belt_, not a "beat."  And that is a helluva accomplishment. 



> Alright, I'll stop calling you Madison. That was joke by 33 that has dried up so its over.


I dont think 33 understands that Madison is a city. He was laughing at it bec. I was listing some cities I have been to. I admitted, it isn't the largest city, but its still a city.




> You're right. I dont know you, all I know it your opinion on a few things and from that I feel that you dont understand how a black would be offened by being called a thug. And you obviously dont see how he would take it as a racial slur. IMO, its easier for a minorities to sympathize with one another. You dont understand how I feel by hearing someone call Shaq a hood, so that just furthers my thinking on the subject. I dont feel like I've stereotyped you. I gave you a chance to voice your opinion and you just dont feel the same way I do.


I agree, minorities sympathize with each other better. Blacks have gone under enormous amounts of racial inequality. From slavery to voting rights. Its a part of the US History that is an embarrasment to the US. No, I cannot understand what it was like to be treated like that. I will never understand, bec. I am white and not black. But I can tell you, with the way I was raised, the way my parents were raised, and my grandparents were raised, if slavery was still allowable, I wouldn't be a part of it. I am not racist, and I do not call people thugs/hoods. Why? Because it does have some implications, yes I agree. I just dont see it as a total racial comment.

But you did stereotype me when you said "I wouldnt expect someone from Wis. to understand...." Thats implying that people from Wis don't know anything about other culture's bec. we live in Wisconsin. You argue that hood is implying a racial slur/comment. If that is true(for sake of argument), then implying I dont understand bec. I am from Wis. is also a stereotype.


----------



## Vintage

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Madison,*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> That's another thing. You just jumped in the middle of an argument without even knowing whats going on. The poster who called Shaq out said, he is a hood. A hood is the same as a thug so while we've been arguing thug all along the actual term was hood. I never said you called him a thug or hood, *I'm asking why would anyone call a black man a hood when he is obviously not a hood?*
> 
> My answer is because its racial. What's yours



Point taken: I did jump into the middle of it. 

But you cannot assume he is a racist, or meant it in a racist way. Ask him, via PM, what he meant. Thats my answer.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I dont think 33 understands that Madison is a city. He was laughing at it bec. I was listing some cities I have been to. I admitted, it isn't the largest city, but its still a city.


Know 33 know that Madison is a city. He is a personal freind of mine so I feel I can speak for him. He is laughing because you compare being in any city (Madison) to being in a real city like DC the former murder capital of the US. The only real city you listed was Chicago.



> I agree, minorities sympathize with each other better. Blacks have gone under enormous amounts of racial inequality. From slavery to voting rights. Its a part of the US History that is an embarrasment to the US. No, I cannot understand what it was like to be treated like that. I will never understand, bec. I am white and not black. But I can tell you, with the way I was raised, the way my parents were raised, and my grandparents were raised, if slavery was still allowable, I wouldn't be a part of it. I am not racist, and I do not call people thugs/hoods. Why? Because it does have some implications, yes I agree. I just dont see it as a total racial comment.


At least we somewhat agree. FYI, I dont consider you a racist, I just didn't think that you could see how I feel about the "shaq is a hood" statement. This quote says alot about your character. And its good for me to hear it :cheers:



> But you did stereotype me when you said "I wouldnt expect someone from Wis. to understand...." Thats implying that people from Wis don't know anything about other culture's bec. we live in Wisconsin. You argue that hood is implying a racial slur/comment. If that is true(for sake of argument), then implying I dont understand bec. I am from Wis. is also a stereotype.


 I didn't mean it that way, but I get your drift. 
It would have been nice to see at least one reply from whoever made the "SHaq is a hood" statement saying that he didnt mean it that way. Since he didn't I still consider it racial.



> *I enjoy when bad things happen to hoods like shaq*


:nonono:


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Know 33 know that Madison is a city. He is a personal freind of mine so I feel I can speak for him. He is laughing because you compare being in any city (Madison) to being in a real city like DC the former murder capital of the US. The only real city you listed was Chicago.


I have been to DC. Granted, probably not to all the parts, and more of the touristy-parts. But thats bec. I wa in 7th grade at the time. I do want to go back to DC again. I enjoyed it there. I forgot to put it on the list bec. I havent been there in 4 years. 



> At least we somewhat agree. FYI, I dont consider you a racist, I just didn't think that you could see how I feel about the "shaq is a hood" statement. This quote says alot about your character. And its good for me to hear it :cheers:


Thanks. Maybe its bec. all the brocolli my parents made me eat. You know the exhange:
"Eat it"
"Why? Its gross."
"Because it builds character."

And here I thought it was just because they wanted me to eat it. 



> I didn't mean it that way, but I get your drift.
> It would have been nice to see at least one reply from whoever made the "SHaq is a hood" statement saying that he didnt mean it that way. Since he didn't I still consider it racial.


Maybe he forgot about this thread. Or maybe he did mean it as a racist comment and wont post on this thread again. Who knows.


----------



## BeatJunkie1972

I wonder if Ray Allen, David Robinson, Tim Duncan, Desmond Mason, Steve Smith. etc etc. are ever called thugs or hoodlums even tho they are black?


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>BeatJunkie1972</b>!
> I wonder if Ray Allen, David Robinson, Tim Duncan, Desmond Mason, Steve Smith. etc etc. are ever called thugs or hoodlums even tho they are black?


I doubt it junkie


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Maybe he forgot about this thread. Or maybe he did mean it as a racist comment and wont post on this thread again. Who knows.


I could be totally wrong but I think that the user BTU2k2 is an alias account created by a current user. He always post by baiting.


----------



## GNG

I haven't read through the Vintage/IV lovefest yet, because I simply don't have the time, but I want to bring up the following point:

"Thug" is not a racial slur towards blacks. Anyone who says otherwise is especially insecure/paranoid/overly self-conscious about their heritage.

Is Shaq a thug? Yes, I think he is. Whenever I see him play, it just reaffirms my belief. However, I do not see Shaq as a thug because he's black. That's about as stupid as whoever brought up that argument. I think he's a thug because he's constantly going over-the-back, constantly camping in the lane, constantly uses his shoulder to knock the defender off his position, constantly celebrating after a dunk over a guy he outweighs by 100 pounds, constantly acting unprofessional, constantly acting about six years old, constantly insulting others....the list goes on.

So is Shaq a thug? Yeah, I believe, but not because he's black. Just because he throws people around on the basketball court illegally (I'll probably catch from the Laker fans on this one  ), instigates fights, humiliates and degrades others, and generally acts like he's God's gift to basketball.

So yeah, I call him a thug. Also because it feels a bit awkward to call someone who weighs 370 pounds a "punk." Is "punk" a racial slur too?

Still, not because of his skin color...Bill Laimbeer was a thug, too. Bill Laimbeer is as white as they come.


----------



## IV

You should read throughout the rest of the thread. 

BTW, Shaq's not a thug/hood.


----------



## GNG

*Aha!*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You got it. That is the point. :yes:
> 
> It's not as unusual as you make it seem. In the Laker/Kings rivalry everyone is anal!


You forget, sir, that I am a fan of neither team. I am merely a bystander who is happy that Shaq got what was coming to him and wishes it would happen more often.

Therefore, you can cease and desist with the "Salem-witch-trial Laker Hater" routine, and take a joke once in awhile. 

And the story was still stream-of-conscious. Everyone else picked up on it except you. :grinning:


----------



## Vintage

Well, IV, lets move back to the Shaq debate.

I dont expect you to agree with me on this one at all, since you are a Laker fan, but it should be fun, nevertheless


This incident didn't come totally out of left field. Shaq has/had been running his mouth. The one that really made me mad was the Doug Christie's wife comment. That was cowardly IMO. No one should talk about someone elses wife. It was stupid. Unbelievably stupid. 

Second- The Mike Bibby comments. To play for the Dream Team used to be considered an honor. The original dream team featured legends who wanted to play. The overall integrity of NBA players has gone down IMO. MJ, Pippen, Malone, Stockton, Mullin, Bird, Johnson, Barkley, Robinson, Ewing, and the other Dream Teamers were great player on AND off the court. They had high integrity and would never dream of saying "no" to the country's request of them playing. 

Nowadays, stars dont want to be on the team(some, not all). Its an honor to represent the US, not a punishment as some view it. I understand some excuses, like injuries, family matters- such as Tracy McGrady and Kobe Bryant- who just had kids(I believe). They travel a lot as it is, and the summer, they should be able to spend time with their young child and wife. But, as Shaq has done, say you wont play for the US bec LBrown is coaching is an insult to the US, Basketball, and the game itself.

Those 2 incidents, I can understand why a fan wrote that on the ball. Does 2 wrongs make a right? No. But it hardly came out of left field either.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> Still, not because of his skin color...Bill Laimbeer was a thug, too. Bill Laimbeer is as white as they come.



LOL. I agree on this one, and one could even go as far as to say that Mahorn and Thomas could be considered also.


But Dumars wasn't. Class act all the way.


----------



## IV

*Re: Aha!*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> You forget, sir, that I am a fan of neither team. I am merely a bystander who is happy that Shaq got what was coming to him and wishes it would happen more often.
> 
> Therefore, you can cease and resist with the "Salem-witch-trial Laker Hater" routine, and take a joke once in awhile.


You dont have to be a Kings fan to place yourself in the line of fire. 



> And the story was still stream-of-conscious. Everyone else picked up on it except you. :grinning:


So tell me Smart Guy, what's the difference between a stream of conscious and chronology?


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Well, IV, lets move back to the Shaq debate.


Or you can argue with rawse. :laugh:


----------



## IV

*It's much more fun to argue so I'll feud with Rawse for a while.*



> Is Shaq a thug? Yes, I think he is. Whenever I see him play, it just reaffirms my belief. However, I do not see Shaq as a thug because he's black. That's about as stupid as whoever brought up that argument. I think he's a thug because he's constantly going over-the-back, constantly camping in the lane, constantly uses his shoulder to knock the defender off his position, constantly celebrating after a dunk over a guy he outweighs by 100 pounds, constantly acting unprofessional, constantly acting about six years old, constantly insulting others....the list goes on.


That's not the definition of a thug, rawse. I'm sure your vocabulary is more inclined to find a word to adequately express yourself.

BTW, dont we discourage calling people stupid in BBB? 

*That's about as stupid as whoever brought up that argument.*


----------



## Vintage

*Well, since no one else will talk about this with me, Ill talk to myself.......*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Well, IV, lets move back to the Shaq debate.
> 
> I dont expect you to agree with me on this one at all, since you are a Laker fan, but it should be fun, nevertheless
> 
> 
> This incident didn't come totally out of left field. Shaq has/had been running his mouth. The one that really made me mad was the Doug Christie's wife comment. That was cowardly IMO. No one should talk about someone elses wife. It was stupid. Unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Second- The Mike Bibby comments. To play for the Dream Team used to be considered an honor. The original dream team featured legends who wanted to play. The overall integrity of NBA players has gone down IMO. MJ, Pippen, Malone, Stockton, Mullin, Bird, Johnson, Barkley, Robinson, Ewing, and the other Dream Teamers were great player on AND off the court. They had high integrity and would never dream of saying "no" to the country's request of them playing.
> 
> Nowadays, stars dont want to be on the team(some, not all). Its an honor to represent the US, not a punishment as some view it. I understand some excuses, like injuries, family matters- such as Tracy McGrady and Kobe Bryant- who just had kids(I believe). They travel a lot as it is, and the summer, they should be able to spend time with their young child and wife. But, as Shaq has done, say you wont play for the US bec LBrown is coaching is an insult to the US, Basketball, and the game itself.
> 
> Those 2 incidents, I can understand why a fan wrote that on the ball. Does 2 wrongs make a right? No. But it hardly came out of left field either.


Talking to myself:

"Those are some good points Vintage. But do you actually believe he deserved it?"

"In one way yes, in another, no."

"His great accomplishment was ruined though. No one deserves that."

"True, but he shouldn't have made the comments about DC's wife."

"True, but 2 wrongs dont make a right."

"I know. Lets agree to disagree."

"OK"

Anyone else want to add something to this?


----------



## IV

Alright I'll repond.

I dont think that it was appropriate for the fan to deface Shaq's ball. Shaq's comments should be battled with words not NBA history.

If someone said the most offense thing possible to you would it be okay to go and vandalize his house, or car, or property in general? If you think so, you lose 10 out ot 10 times in court.


----------



## BeatJunkie1972

Defacing the ball and shaq running his mouth isnt the same THING, it is nowhere close.. How many of you guys play ball? You ever go to the park play street ball? Crazy smack goes down man it is all part of the game but you do not see disgruntled punks go slash some guys tires because he called him out as a boy scout when refering to basketball.

Defacing Shaqs ball = Not part of the game
Smack talking = part of the game


----------



## Stojakovic16

> Originally posted by <b>BTU2K2</b>!
> i enjoy when bad things happen to hoods like shaq, i say next time kings fans should aim for his car (red escalade) with the super man logo interior seats. Or his house with family inside, either one is okay with me against that ego maniac.



[cough] PSYCHO! [/cough]


----------



## IV

*Since the moderator/administrators would rather close the thread instead of addressing the issues at hand, I'll reply here.*

You made light of the situation BUT:

Tell that to a Mexican who feels insulted because people ask him directions to the closest Burrito Hut or how to make good tacos. 

Tell that to an Asian who feels insulted becasue people want to know how to get to the nearest Kim's Karate.

Tell that to a Polish man who feels insulted because people constantly crack "dumb" jokes around him.

Just like a black man who feels insulted by a person ridiculing his language, style, or well being. 

After all there are plenty of non Mexicans who know how to make a burrito, or plenty of non Asian black beats, or plenty of intelligent Polish people.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>BeatJunkie1972</b>!
> Defacing the ball and shaq running his mouth isnt the same THING, it is nowhere close.. How many of you guys play ball? You ever go to the park play street ball? Crazy smack goes down man it is all part of the game but you do not see disgruntled punks go slash some guys tires because he called him out as a boy scout when refering to basketball.
> 
> Defacing Shaqs ball = Not part of the game
> Smack talking = part of the game


Yea, but they don't go on national television and say things about your wife. What Shaq has done isn't trash talking, and it has no part in the game of basketball. Shaq needs to realize that.


----------



## IV

You're right Shaq was way out of line when he said what he said, but just as his remarks do not belong in this game neither do defacing NBA history.


----------

